# how to take care of blisters and stinky feet on the streets?



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Jul 3, 2018)

My fiance has some hardcore stinky feet and blisters going on right now, we don't have access to a shower everyday. All i know if him to wash his feet with water, from a water bottle, small stream of water somewhere with antibacterial soap and wear clean fresh socks everyday, and get a new pair of shoes/boots. Any other suggestions for taking care of blisters on feet and stinky feet? thanks.


----------



## AAAutin (Jul 3, 2018)

I don't really get blisters (unless I'm sans socks or walking on wet feet for an extended period), so I don't have much insight into treating 'em. (Though I do know that lip balm will work in a pinch.) As for _preventing_ blisters: make sure he's wearing socks with properly sized footwear and that he's airing his dogs out every day. (DO NOT LET HIM SLEEP WITH HIS BOOTS ON—no matter how much of a cowboy he may think he is.)

To combat stink: vinegar or powder or Febreze (if you're feelin' fancy).


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 3, 2018)

baking soda + essential oils work great. get a few table spoons of baking soda and mix a few drops of whatever essential oil you can get yer hands on (essential oils can be a bit pricey but i know for a fact this works so to me its worth it) and dust the inside of shoes and leave it for a few hours, or overnight if possible then shake out the dust. thatll take alof of the funk out of his footwear, but if hes not taking care of his feet as well as his footwear its gonna be ripe still. tell him to hose down those dogs whenever he gets a chance and to wear clean socks as often as possible.

like @AAAutin said already vinegar soaks is a great way to prevent actual foot odor because vinegar makes yer skin less desirable for the bacteria that actually cause foot funk.


----------



## BelleBottoms (Jul 3, 2018)

You should be able to find tea tree oil fairly priced to use as Slanky suggested above - just don't use more than a few drops.

Wish I knew how to prevent blisters. I get them everytime I walk over 2 miles in a stretch - regardless of how many days I've been walking or what shoes I wear. Moleskin makes it possible to keep going, but won't really help them heal.


----------



## wokofshame (Jul 3, 2018)

If he has the athlete's foot/ boot rot/ (distinctive smell and flaking dead skin between his toes), pick up a tube of clotrimazole, or other similar antibiotic creams ending with "azole". Nothing else works for me so nowadays I just carry a tube 365 days a year in case.


----------



## Anagor (Jul 4, 2018)

Childgoddess said:


> Any other suggestions for taking care of blisters on feet and stinky feet? thanks.



I don't know about any medication, but I also suggest that he should take off his shoes as frequently as possible. Keep the feet clean (wet wipes are great if there is no running water).

It's summer right now, so take advantage of it. He could get a cheap pair of flip flops and wear those when no protection is needed. Or just stay barefoot if possible.

Changing socks often and getting new shoes is a good idea. But new shoes can cause blisters as well before they are broken in ...


----------



## Sameer (Jul 4, 2018)

This is all good information! I find it very hard to keep my feet clean. When I do wash my feet after I dry them I rub them down with hand sanitizer. actually I found that hand sanitizer Works quite well on the feet and armpits. I buy hand sanitizer from the Dollar Tree for a dollar. Hahaha! My feet are always quite dirty but they don't smell. I don't think that our remote ancestors worried about calluses on their feet. I think calluses help prevent blisters. I also think that going barefoot toughen up the feet and also prevents blisters.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sameer said:


> This is all good information! I find it very hard to keep my feet clean. When I do wash my feet after I dry them I rub them down with hand sanitizer. actually I found that hand sanitizer Works quite well on the feet and armpits. I buy hand sanitizer from the Dollar Tree for a dollar. Hahaha! My feet are always quite dirty but they don't smell. I don't think that our remote ancestors worried about calluses on their feet. I think calluses help prevent blisters. I also think that going barefoot toughen up the feet and also prevents blisters.
> View attachment 44181



looks like its about time to hose down those hooves man.


----------



## Sameer (Jul 4, 2018)

No soccer games today so I am going to clean up. A couple of squirts of hand sanitizer on a wet washcloth will do me quite well. Here in the forest. I walk around barefoot. Our feet need to breathe!


----------



## PotBellyFatGuy (Jul 7, 2018)

have thin sneakers/shoes (the less material blocking his foot from the surface, the more air that reaches his foot to keep it aired out)

have ankle socks (less of the sock covers his foot so less to wash and more of his foot is aired out)

wash twice a day, once when getting up and then once before sleeping. during the day, a third time would also help

swap sneakers and shoes on a daily basis. this means he wears one pair today and another tomorrow and the one from yesterday once again the next day. they do this often in the military as normal protocol. it keeps the shoe aired out

don't walk around barefoot. it is just not a good idea. at the least, a pair of 99 cent store flip flops or something found used somewhere for free or a donation but barefeet is bad. you pick up all kinds of infections and are at risk of stepping on a drug-hiv-infected needle hidden in grass or mud/dirt unless of course you are in a safe controlled environment like an indoor or outdoor track or stadium and so on.


----------



## AAAutin (Jul 7, 2018)

Hard disagree on flip-flops; as someone who had to walk 20+ miles on a pair a few months ago—they simply do not last out on country roads. (Came apart around mile 12 or so.) Not to mention how they rubbed the skin raw where the thong goes between the toes...

If you're going to go sandal, better to go slip-on—which you can then further secure with some string.


----------



## PotBellyFatGuy (Jul 7, 2018)

AAAutin said:


> Hard disagree on flip-flops; as someone who had to walk 20+ miles on a pair a few months ago—they simply do not last out on country roads. (Came apart around mile 12 or so.) Not to mention how they rubbed the skin raw where the thong goes between the toes...
> 
> If you're going to go sandal, better to go slip-on—which you can then further secure with some string.



i meant casual wear. i would *only* wear sneakers on a long walk, not even shoes/boots.


----------



## Synthect (Jul 7, 2018)

Hydrogen peroxide works quite well for cleaning the feet and socks (mind you it most likely will bleach fabric depending on strength) just remember to clean under the nails and the sides as well. As stated before baking soda works quite well, either mixed or the straight powder. Odor Eater works wonders if you can pick some up.


----------



## ScumRag (Jul 7, 2018)

I swear by tea tree oil + a "carrier oil" such as coconut oil. Just rub a bit of each on yer feet before bed & wash (most of it) off in the morning.

As for athlete's foot, something I deal with on a constant basis I'm all ears for remedies....


----------



## Cypress (Jul 8, 2018)

Keep your feet dry, you can rub deodorant on spots that feel hot and it’ll keep them from chafing. If you can, pick up a roll of luekotape. It’ll keep your feet from rubbing and will stick forever. Washing your feet with hand sanitizers will dry them out over time and make it worse by causing you calluses to crack. Use soap and water, as hot as you can stand it. Good luck, safe travels!


----------



## peacefulmonokai (Jul 12, 2018)

Wash your socks and shoes whenever you can. And use coconut oil on your feet (if you can afford it, or steal a jar). Steal, or buy foot padding. Foot padding is located in the health and beauty section.


----------



## Anagor (Jul 12, 2018)

AAAutin said:


> Hard disagree on flip-flops;



Flip-flops are my favorite footwear. At the moment I only wear those. But I'm used to it, so I don't get blisters. And normally, I don't walk like 20 miles. 

They can break easily, though. That's true.



AAAutin said:


> If you're going to go sandal, better to go slip-on—which you can then further secure with some string.



Those are better repairable as well. And they go better with socks. You can wear flip-flops with socks of course, but thicker socks give blisters even to me, especially when they get wet.


----------



## Anagor (Jul 12, 2018)

PotBellyFatGuy said:


> don't walk around barefoot. it is just not a good idea. at the least, a pair of 99 cent store flip flops or something found used somewhere for free or a donation but barefeet is bad. you pick up all kinds of infections and are at risk of stepping on a drug-hiv-infected needle hidden in grass or mud/dirt unless of course you are in a safe controlled environment like an indoor or outdoor track or stadium and so on.



I disagree.

Of course, exploring an abandoned building barefoot - for example- is not the best idea you could come up with.

But normally, on the streets of a city I made never bad experiences walking barefoot.

You need protection in a lot of circumstances, but then typically flip flops are not good enough either.

Indeed walking barefoot is considered healthy by many doctors. That mostly apply to walking on natural ground, though. Not pavement. But anyway, I like being barefoot


----------

